# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  خلوة مع القرآن...خلوة في رمضان..!!

## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انتظرونا في شعبان إن شاء الرحمن

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

وعليكُمُ السَّلامُ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه
!!
جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا((كثيرًا))^_^

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
لم تحددي لنا في أي شعبان ننتظرك، هذا العام أم ...  :Smile:

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله ..جزاك الله خيرا

أم عبد الرحمن...كشفتي السر إذن!!

طيب ما رأيك سأبدأ الآن وفي رجب أيضا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

إن الحمد لله نحمده تعالى ونستهديه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله تعالى فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له وأشهد ألا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله.
وبعد،
إنني أفترض أننا طوال العام نسمع دروس العلم، نحفظ متون علمية، ندرس نقرأ، نناقش و"نجادل" ونخاصم أيضا

هذا فرض جدلي وإلا فصاحبة الكلام لا تفعل منه إلا ما يضر ولا يفيد!
نسأل الله السلامة

الآن نحن نستعد للسفر، في عطلة عن الشواغل لمدة شهر كامل 

سنعطل أنفسنا عن شواغل الدنيا، عن الشحناء عن الخصومات.............  لخ
سنعطل أنفسنا عن كل شيء إلا ..........القرآن!

لن يكون معك صاحب في رحلتك إلا مصحف و...ذهن صافٍ

ستكون عطلة عن كل شاغل...وخلوة مع القرآن ...خلوة في رمضان!

يتبع إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ وشكر لكِ أخيتي الفاضلة




> لم تحددي لنا في أي شعبان ننتظرك


مشاكسة للتنشيط والاستثارة وقد أسفرت عن نتائج مرضية, بوركتِ

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

أسعدَ اللهُ قلوبَكُنَّ جميعًا()
نفعَ اللهُ بكِ أُختَنا، وجمَعَنا بِكِ في فردوسِهِ الأعلى... اللهمَّ آمين.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,
> 
> أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ وشكر لكِ أخيتي الفاضلة
> 
> 
> 
> مشاكسة للتنشيط والاستثارة وقد أسفرت عن نتائج مرضية, بوركتِ



لولا أنني عازمة بعون الله على إنهاء الموضوع في منتصف شعبان (يقل أو يزيد) 
لكان لي وهذه العبارة شأن ...وأي شأن ^_^





> أسعدَ اللهُ قلوبَكُنَّ جميعًا()
> نفعَ اللهُ بكِ أُختَنا، وجمَعَنا بِكِ في فردوسِهِ الأعلى... اللهمَّ آمين.


آمين آمين آمين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

قال تعالى:"*شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ* الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَنْ شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ" سورة البقرة 185

نصوم عن الحلال، 
نترك الطعام والشراب والنكاح ...
أيعقل أن يترك امرء حلالا ويقتحم الحرمات؟؟

أليس على نفس القياس والمقياس ينبغي أن نكف اللسان عن المباح الذي لا فائدة مرجوة من وراءه؟؟
أليس الكف عن الخصومات والجدل ...عن القيل والقال....من أهم ما يبنغي لنا أن نعتني به في رمضان؟؟!

خلوة مع القرآن...خلوة في رمضان

يصوم فيها القلب واللسان عن الشواغل والعلائق التي تلهيه وتقطع عليه الطريق إلى الله، كما يصوم فيها الجسد عن بعض المتع والشهوات 

ففي هذه الأيام نحن نستعد لهذه الخلوة الفريدة المتجددة...الخلو   المتميزة 
فكيف نستعد لها؟؟ وكيف سنقضي هذه الخلوة؟؟

إنها ثورة حياتية تتكرر كل عام ...ولابد في هذا العام أن تكون لها بصمة مميزة 

إنها خلوة مع القرآن....خلوة في رمضان

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

جزاكِ الرَّحمنُ كُلَّ خيرٍ((رغمَ الصَّدمة))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> جزاكِ الرَّحمنُ كُلَّ خيرٍ((رغمَ الصَّدمة))


وجزاك غاليتي

من ذا الذي ما ساء قد ومن له الحسنى فقط؟؟

معي حاولي اعتياد الصدمات 
وعلى الجميع الاختيار ...إما أن أراجع ما أكتب وأتجنب الأخطاء النحوية 
وإما ألا أراجع وأكتب سريعا وأضع مشاركات كثيرة

أيهما أولى لديكن يا غاليات؟؟(ابتسام  )

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> وجزاك غاليتي
> 
> من ذا الذي ما ساء قد ومن له الحسنى فقط؟؟
> 
> معي حاولي اعتياد الصدمات 
> وعلى الجميع الاختيار ...إما أن أراجع ما أكتب وأتجنب الأخطاء النحوية 
> وإما ألا أراجع وأكتب سريعا وأضع مشاركات كثيرة
> 
> أيهما أولى لديكن يا غاليات؟؟(ابتسام  )


لا لا ، أتحمَّلُ الصَّدماتِ طبعًا !! ألم تسمَعي عن قُدرة أهل غزة على ذلك^_^
أمزحُ فقط اختي الحبيبة... أسألُ اللهَ أن يُعينَكِ ويرزُقَنا مِثلَ ما رزقَك ((وزيادة: ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الخلوة ليس معناها العزلة


الخلوة ليست جلوسا منفردا عابس الوجه شديد الخلق


الخلوة مناجاة ...قلب معلق بربه 








 نبدأ بطلب العفو والصفح ممن أسأنا إليهم، وليس المقصود ممن نحن على قناعة أننا أسأنا إليهم، بل ممن عندهم هم قناعة أننا أسأنا إليهم!


لا يهم ما يظن بنا فلان وفلان...سيقولون ضعيف وكان مخطئا والآن عرف الحق...لا تلق بالا لكل ذلك


نريد أن تلين قلوب المسلمين بحسن الخلق ولطيف البسمة، نريد أن نرقق قلوب المسلمين ونؤلف بينهم بطلاقة الوجه وسماحة الصدر


ما الذي سيحدث إذا اعتذرنا عن أننا ضايقنا فلان أو فلانة؟؟


هل لابد أن يكون الاعتذار عن الخطأ فحسب؟


يمكننا أن نعتذر أننا تسببنا في شيء من الحزن لإنسان مسلم...

الشرط الوحيد ألا يكون فيه مفاسد شرعية

ثم نثني بــــــــــ ...


يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## لجين الندى

> خلوة مع القرآن...خلوة في رمضان..!!


رائع يا سارة 
أسأل الله أن يكتب أجرك .. وأن يعينك على تمام الموضوع

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السَّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه،

جزاكِ اللهُ بما هوَ أهلُهُ مَنَ الفَضلِ والكَرَم.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

آمين آمين آمين 

لجين الندى ...أمة الله الفقيرة إلى الله 
جزاكما الله خيرا وبارك فيكما وبلغنا جميعا رمضان على طاعة وتقبل منا ومنكم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

نثني بـــــــــ

العفو عمن ظلمنا والصفح عمن أساء إلينا

عفوا ينشرح به الصدر فينزع من على كاهله حملا ثقيلا من الغل والحقد والغضب..

سماحة نفس تدل على كرم الشيم وسخاء القلب

مستحضرا قوله تعالى :" فمن عفا وأصلح فأجره على الله"

ياالله!
جزاء من جنس العمل ...والمعطي أكرم
فكريم القلب سمح النفس عفا وأصلح
فكان جزاؤه أجر من الله لم يذكره..لكن كل قارئ وسامع يعلم كرم الرب جل وعلا..فكيف يكون هذا الأجر الذي قد توكل الله به؟؟
ولعل من الجدير أن نذكر في هذا المقام سنة من السنن التي لابد أن نبدأ من شعبان للتدرب عليها عملا كما حفظناها قولا ورددناها كثيرا وهي إفشاء السلام بين المسلمين
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:"لا تدخلون الجنة حتى تؤمنوا . ولا تؤمنوا حتى تحابوا . أولا أدلكم على شيء إذا فعلتموه تحاببتم ؟ أفشواالسلامبينكم"

فاجمع أولا وثانيا ففيهما جماع الخير فإني ما رأيت أسلم للقلب من حسن مراعاة الوداد بين المسلمين مبتغيا بذلك الأجر من الله تعالى 

ولعلي لا مجال ها هنا لذكر رد المظالم لأهلها...فإن من انتهى عن قول أف لوالديه لوجه الله ..لا أظن فيه يمد يدا تضرب أو لسانا يشتم

اللهم ارزقنا انصافا من أنفسنا وكرما لأخلاقنا وإفشاء السلام بيننا

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

اللهمَّ آمين.. أحسَنَ اللهُ إليكِ وزادَكِ من فَضلِه

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> لا لا ، أتحمَّلُ الصَّدماتِ طبعًا !! ألم تسمَعي عن قُدرة أهل غزة على ذلك^_^


ومن لا يعرف أهل غزة؟؟

غزة كلمة فيها وجهان للنطق ...بنقط الحرف..وبإهماله..  ..فإن كان إهماله "عزة" فكيف بـــــــــ"غزة"؟  ؟

اللهم ارزقنا صلاة أهل العزة في الأقصى مع أهل غزة...العزة

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

يا الله... ما أجمَلَ خُلُقَك!
جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا يا طيّبة، هذا كثيرٌ علينا والله، أسألُ اللهَ أن يجعَلَنا خيرًا ممَّا تظُنُّون وأن يغفرَ لنا
ما لا تعلمون...
آمينَ آمين فقدِ اشتقنا لأقصانا
نفعَ اللهُ بكِ الأمّة، ووفَّقكِ لكُلِّ خير: )

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

متابعة معكِ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- إنهاء ما لابد من إنهائه من ضروريات الحياة

أي قدر الاستطاعة
- فمن استطاع أن يشتري ملابس العيد لأولاده في شعبان أفضل
- بعض النساء يقمن بتجهيز بعض الأطعمة وتجميدها لتكون أسهل في رمضان

وهكذا قليل من إعمال الفكر مع النظر في القدرة والاستطاعة البدنية والمادية قد توفر لنا شيء من الوقت في رمضان



-- ابتداء من شعبان ...تقليل الخروج من المنزل لغير حاجة

فنساء في الأسواق يمشين دون هدف
وشباب يخرجون من البيوت فقط لأنهم لابد أن يخرجوا
والجلوس على المقاهي وفي الطرقات دون حاجة ولا فائدة

كل هذا لابد من السعي في تخفيفه لأن حالة النشاط الحركي الزائد بغير هدف ستتحول مع الصيام إلى كسل وتراخٍ ورغبة عارمة في النوم
فلو تحولت هذا النشاط في شعبان إلى أعمال هادفة ستستمر بإذن الله في رمضان
ومن أمثلة الأعمال الهادفة:
1- زيارة ملاجئ الأيتام إما لعطاء مادي أو معنوي..فكم من يتيم يحتاج إلى ضمة ونظرة حنان وبسمة؟
2- زيارة الأقارب أو دور المسنين 
3- زيارة الفقراء ويمكن أن يسبقها جمع المال من الأصدقاء وشراء حاجاتهم قبل الزيارة ...كن إماما في الخير
4- الزيارات الدعوية للتذكير برمضان وفضله ويمكن أن يكون معها شيء من توزيع الأشرطة أو المطويات ولو قليل ويسبقها أيضا جمع المال من الأصدقاء
5- التفكير في طريقة لنشر الأفكار الطيبة وتغير المنكر وإنكاره والأمر بالمعورف وأقلها : قصاصات من ورق صغيرة مكتوب عليها جمل بليغة بخط اليد مثل: الله يراني الله مطلع عليّ، لا تجعل رمضان يمضي إلا وقد غُفر لك
وتوزيعها في الأسواق أو الطرقات


-- محاولة قصر الأعين عن متع لدنيا الزائلة
قال تعالى:"وَلَا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِنْهُمْ زَهْرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا لِنَفْتِنَهُمْ فِيهِ وَرِزْقُ رَبِّكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى"
نحن على موعد مع عطلة متميزة...خلوة مع القرآن في شهر هو أفضل الشهور وأعظم الأجور
فلنعطل قلوبنا وأعيننا عن النظر في زينة الدنيا وبهرجها
ولتسمو أرواحنا قليلا وتجول في مباهج الآخرة 
 نستعد لعطلة من الشواغل وخلوة مع القرآن
فكلما راودتك نفسك للنظر والحسرة والتمني
 أو شراء ترف من زخارف الحياة الدنيا مما نترفه به بلا حاجة حقيقية 
قل لها: اللهم إن العيش عيش الآخرة


-- لعل من المهم والجيد في شعبان أن نعزم بهمة عالية على ترك فضول المباحات مما لا ينفع كزاد في خلوتنا مع القرآن في رمضان
لأن هذا سيعني بالضرورة والبديهة والمنطق...أن الحديث عن المكروهات والمحرمات غير وارد 


-- نجمع ما نحتاج إليه في الأجازة بحيث لا نبذل الجهد في البحث عنه في رمضان:
فكتيب فقه الصيام والأذكار والسنن المهجورة وكتبات فقه الصلاة وسننها ومستحباتها..لتكن قريبة من أيدينا بعد قراءتها في شعبان فنرجع إليها إذا ما احتجنا.
- إن أذكار الاستفتاح في الصلاة ثمانية...أما آن الأوان لتجربتها والتنويع بينها؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أويعني ما سبق أننا لن نستقبل الأضياف؟
ولن نشارك في صلات الأرحام؟؟
هل تسيء المرأة معاملة زوجها تعجلا لخلوتها؟؟؟ وتثير غضبة الرجل ضحكات صغاره؟؟؟
أوتترك الفتاة والدتها تعد الطعام وحدها لتؤثر وحدتها؟؟؟؟ ويرفض الفتى مساعدة والده أو شراء حاجات والدته؟؟؟؟
هل نترك الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر....هل نترك الفرص الجاهزة والرزق الوفير في الدعوة؟؟

مما لا شك فيه أن الخير المتعدي أفضل من الخير المقصور وحديثنا عن الخلوة ليس حديثا عن عزلة...

الخلوة ليس معناها العزلة
الخلوة ليست جلوسا منفردا عابس الوجه شديد الخلق
الخلوة مناجاة ...قلب معلق بربه 

كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خلقه القرآن 

ونحن الآن على موعد مع خلوة في رمضان...مع القرآن

ماذا يمنعنا أن نترك أخلاقنا العادية لتكون أخلاقنا هي أخلاق القرآن؟
كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حليما صبورا واسع الصدر رغم ما كان عليه من واجبات عظيمة وما يمر بالأمة من أحداث جسام..
ورغم كل هذا كان يتبسم في وجوه أصحابه ويحسن استقبالهم ويسمع الأَمَة حتى تنهي حديثها، ويجهل عليه الرجل فما يزداد إلا حلما..
ولما حدث أن كان حريصا على دعوة بعض كبراء العرب حتى آثر حديثهم على الالتفات لابن أم مكتوم الأعمى فعبس في وجهه -ولما يراه!- عوتب في ذلك في آيات جليلة في صدر سورة من سور القرآن.

فأين نحن من هذه الأسوة الحسنة؟

خلوة مع القرآن..تلاوة وعملا...خلوة في رمضان ننسلخ فيها قليلا من عبادة الهوى فنحمل أنفسنا على ما "يجب" لا على ما "نحب"!!

إن لم نستقبل ضيوفنا ببسمة عريضة فمن يفعل ؟
إن لم تطعم المرأة صغارها ، وترتب بيتها ، وتحسن طعامها ، وتتبعل لزوجها.........فمن يفعل ذلك؟؟
إن لم يدخل الرجل السرور على قلب صغاره وزوجه ، وينفق عليهم ويقضي حاجاتهم....فمن يفعل ذلك؟؟
والفتاة والفتى في خدمة وبر والديهم...من يبرهم عوضا عنهم؟

لنجعل عبير التقى يفوح على جوارحنا بالعمل الصالح الذي يرضي الله ويوافق ما ارتضيناه من خلوة مع القرآن...في رمضان

ولعل البعض يتسائل بعد أن أنفقنا الأوقات يمنة ويسرة...فماذا تبقى لنا لتكون خلوة؟؟

تبقى لنا:
1- هذه الأوقات من الخلوة...ومن قال أن الخلوة عزلة؟؟! الخلوة مناجاة قلب! فنعمل ما أمرنا بعمله وقلوبنا معلقة بربها راجية رحمته وعفوه عالمين أن الإسلام لم يكن يوما دين رهبانية ...بل هو دستور حياة 
2- من أعمل الفكر قليلا وجد كثيرا من الأوقات....فأشرطة القرآن في السيارة والمطبخ = ختمة صوتية ..ما المانع؟؟
وبين كل شغل وآخر...بين كل بسمة وكلمة طيبة نقرأ ونذكر من حولنا بالقراءة فالناس مقبلة غير مدبرة على الغالب، يتنافسون في القراءة...فلنجعل دعوتنا هلموا إلى مائدة القرآن...ولندع القرآن يدعوهم فإنه شفاء.
3- أين نحن من 5 دقائق بين الآذان والإقامة، بين المغرب والعشاء، بين الفجر وشروق الشمس؟؟
4- كل وقت ليس لنا فيه وظيفة واجبة أو مستحب راجح...فشغلنا فيه بلا تردد ولا تفكير: التلاوة
5- اللهم ارضنا من النوم باليسير...اللهم اشف أجسادنا من النوم باليسير

نسأل الله العون والسداد والثبات

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

نترك العلم أو لا نترك العلم؟؟
نترك المجالس أو لا نترك المجالس؟؟

سؤال يتردد كل عام، حسم البعض فيه أمرهم ولايزال البعض في حيرة 

اليوم لن أحدثكم عن أن سمت أهل العلم ترك الاشتغال بالعلم وتعليمه والتفرغ للقراءة والتلاوة والصلاة الطويلة ...

سأسميها باسمها...

إن السلف كانوا يغيرون إلف عاداتهم ويخرجون إلى أكناف العبادة 

لنا عام كامل عشنا فيه ضغوط كثيرة 

نريد أن ننهي دورة كذا...وإنهاء كتاب كذا...كم شريطا سمعت...تحضير دروس وواجبات...الخ

مفاضلة بين المتاح ...مفاضلة لا تنتهي...وتشكل علينا هذه المفاضلة ضغطا في حد ذاتها 

الآن لن نفاضل بين الاختيارات لأنه...لا اختيارات!!

نحن في خلوة ..في عطلة من الشواغل والقواطع....ليس لدينا إلا خيار واحد: القرآن تلاوة وعملا وتطبيقا...

سنلاحظ أن هذا يزيل الضغط من على كواهلنا ...كل وقت لن نفكر إلا في عمل واحد: القرآن


لديك خمس دقائق؟؟ لا تفكر...مصحفك والقراءة

لن نقول : اقرأ 5 أجزاء في اليوم...لن نقول اقرأ جزء في اليوم

سنقول : اقرأ في كل وقت ليس عليك فيه واجب أو مستحب راجح...



سنتفاجأ أن كم التحصيل أكبر من أي رمضان مر من قبل!!
سنسعد بقلوب تعطلت عن الشواغل ...وقصرت شغلها وولهها بـــــــــ القرآن
سيغتسل القلب في حسن كلمات الله فيتنقى ويسمو

ستكون القلوب في خلوة وشوق...خلوة مع القرآن...في رمضان

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- وللعلم طغيان!*

كما ذكرتُ فإنه مما يفترض أن لنا عام كامل نطلب العلم، والعلم له طغيان
قال يوسف بن الحسين:" في الدنيا طغيانان طغيان العلم وطغيان المال، والذي ينجيك من طغيان العلم العبادة، والذي ينجيك من طغيان المال الزهد فيه"

فنحن مقبلون على رمضان ونريد أن نعمل عملا يزيل الله به أمراض قلوبنا

فهذا أوان غسل القلب من طغيان العلم
كما أن هذا أوان غسل القلب من طغيان المال!!

فيجلو القلب في رمضان بكثرة التعبد وطول القيام وكثرة التلاوة ....
ويجلو القلب في رمضان بقصر النظر عن متع الحياة الزائلة...
فقط إذا استدعيناه ليحضر معنا كل ذلك!

فتعال أيها القلب 
هذا أوان حضورك، تعال وتمتع بالعبادة 
تعال وناج ربك واسجد بين يديه سجدة لا ترفع بعدها رأسك**

يقول حفص ابن حميد دخلت على داود الطائي أسأله عن مسألة وكان كريما فقال:" أرأيت المحارب إذا أراد أن يلقى الحرب؟ أليس يجمع آلته؟؟ فإذا أفنى عمره في الآلة فمتى يحارب؟؟إن العلم آله فإذا أفنى عمره في جمعه فمتى يعمل؟؟"

فالآن لنا عام نجمع الآلة وهذا شهر رمضان قد أقبل فاستخدم فيه ما جمعته من العلم في العمل!
---------
* كل ما ذكر من نقول عن السلف فهو من الكتاب الممتع اقتضاء العلم العمل.
**من كلمات ابن القيم بتصرف

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

تناقض!

أيا أختنا ما هذا التناقض؟؟؟!

تارة تحثيننا على العبادة والتلاوة والصلاة وكثرتها وخلوة ومناجاة...!
وتارة تقولين لا رهبانية في الإسلام..أحسنوا إلى أزواجكم وأمهاتكم وأولادكم..لا تتركوا الدعوة والأمر بالمعروف..استقبل  وا أضيافكم بابتسامة وأحسنوا لهم!

فكيف اتفق هذا وذاك أهي خلوة وعبادة أم خلطة وضيافة؟؟!!!

فليت شعري ماذا أقول لهم : متى كانت الخلوة عن الخلق عزلة  ومتى كان الإسلام للخلق جفوة؟؟

وإنما كان مفتاح المسألة أن يقال: 
كل وقت ليس فيه واجب ولا مستحب راجح فبغير تردد هو وقت تلاوة وعبادة
وملاك ذلك ألا يعجز ويستعن بالله على تقديم ما يحبه ويرضاه...ويتفقد محاب ربه لا هواه ......وليحذر "أرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه"!

فهل زال التناقض أم لايزال لدينا عازل ناقد؟

رب اشفنا من النوم باليسير.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> رب اشفنا من النوم باليسير


آمين آمين آمين
أحسن الله إليكِ

----------


## لجين الندى

> رب اشفنا من النوم باليسير.


أتصدقي أسمع والدتي -حفظها الله- دائما تدعو " اللهم اكفني بالقليل من النوم "
فوجدت أن لهذا الدعاء أثرا كبيرا في حياتها 
والآن أجد سارة تدعو به
فاللهم اكفني وسارة وجميع الأخوات بالقليل من النوم
وبارك لنا في وقتنا وجهدنا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> آمين آمين آمين
> أحسن الله إليكِ


وإليك أحسن ربي




> أتصدقي أسمع والدتي -حفظها الله- دائما تدعو " اللهم اكفني بالقليل من النوم "
> فوجدت أن لهذا الدعاء أثرا كبيرا في حياتها 
> والآن أجد سارة تدعو به
> فاللهم اكفني وسارة وجميع الأخوات بالقليل من النوم
> وبارك لنا في وقتنا وجهدنا


آمين آمين آمين

سبحان الله
لفظ والدتك في الدعاء هو لفظي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

"كان خُلُقُه القرآن"
خلوة مع القرآن تلاوة وعمل!!

قبل أن نتكلم على العمل والتلاوة اسمحوا لي بشيء من التقديم
جميعنا يعلم جيدا أن العبادة هي اسم جامع لكل ما يحبه الله تعالى ويرضاه من الأقوال والأفعال الظاهرة والباطنة
وأن الإيمان قول وعمل
قول القلب وعمله
وقول اللسان (يشترك فيه القلب)
وعمل الجوارح (يشترك فيه القلب)

فالقلب له قول وعمل وداخل في كل قول وعمل للسان والجوارح

ففي هذا الشهر آن أوان استدعاء القلب أن احضر أعمالنا وطاعتنا حتى تسجد لله سجدة لا ترفع منها رأسك
سجدة قلب خاضع محب لله 
سجدة قلب يعرف من هو ربه العظيم الكريم

هكذا يتعلم المرء كيف يرتقي بإيمانه حتى يجد لذة لا تعدلها لذة بجلاء قلبه حتى يصفو فيكون كالمرآة..
ثم لا ينتظر بعدها أن يشعر بهذه اللذة فقد سمت همته وسجد لله سجدة خاضع فهو يريد أن يكون حيث يحب أن يراه مولاة ..نال لذته أو لم ينلها.

نعود لتلاوة القرآن والعمل به في خلوتنا ..

يقول يونس بن ميسرة:"تقول الحكمة تبتغيني ياابن آدم وأنت واجدني في حرفين : تعمل بخير ما تعلم وتذر شر ما تعلم"

وقد تحدثن عن جمع الآلة...وقد آن أوان العمل بهذه الآلة:

- ليتخيل كل منا لو جاهد في تطبيق قوله تعالى:" وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما" أي قولا يسلمون به من الإثم
أو قوله تعالى:" والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين"
وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:" فإن سابك أحد أو جهل عليك فقل : إنيصائم ، إني صائم لا تساب و أنت صائم ، فإن سابك أحد فقل : إنيصائم ، وإن كنت قائما فاجلس" صححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع

فهل تعلمنا طوال هذا العام تفسير آية؟ شرح حديث؟
فهذا أوان العمل به...هذا أوان العمل به

وإن الوصية لو تركت لفضل علم لتركت لذلك منكم أيا أيها القراء
ولكنها تذكرة للغافل ومعونة للعاقل
فــيتبع بمذاكرة بعض العبادات إن شاء الله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> فهل تعلمنا طوال هذا العام تفسير آية؟ شرح حديث؟
> فهذا أوان العمل به...هذا أوان العمل به
> 
> وإن الوصية لو تركت لفضل علم لتركت لذلك منكم أيا أيها القراء
> ولكنها تذكرة للغافل ومعونة للعاقل
> فــيتبع بمذاكرة بعض العبادات إن شاء الله


بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الأمة 
.
.
.
جزاك الله خيرا .. متابعة إن شاء الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وفيك بارك أختي الغالية ونفع بك الأمة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

مما ينبغي العناية به في رمضان
1- الفروض 
ففي الحديث القدسي: إن الله قال : من عادى لي وليا فقد آذنته بالحرب ، وما تقرب إلي عبدي بشيء أحب إلي مما افترضت عليه ، وما يزال عبدي يتقربإلي بالنوافل حتى أحبه ، فإذا أحببته : كنت سمعه الذي يسمع به ، وبصره الذي يبصر به ، ويده التي يبطش بها ، ورجله التي يمشي بها ، وإن سألني لأعطينه ، ولئن استعاذني لأعيذنه ، وما ترددت عن شيء أنا فاعله ترددي عن نفس المؤمن ، يكره الموت وأنا أكره مساءته" رواه البخاري

فأول ما ينبغي أن نعتني به في هذال الشهر - بل في عامنا كله هي الفروض 
وعلى رأسها : الصلاة

فلا يحسن بنا أن تكون عنايتنا بالسنن ومنها القيام أشد من العناية بالفرض 
فيصلي الرجل العشاء "سريعا" في البيت ليلحق الإمام في القيام!

أو تصلي المرأة العشاء بسرعة لكي تتمكن من طول القيام

بل أول ما ينبغي أن نحرص على الخشوع وإتمام الركوع والسجود فيه هو الصلاة المفروضة

وبمناسبة الحديث عن أهمية الفرض أسأل أخواتي الحبيبات أيهما أولى بالعناية : العمرة أم الحج في رمضان ؟؟

-----------------------------------

2- إصلاح الوضوء واحتساب الأجر واستحضار تساقط السيئات مستشعرين نعمة الله علينا بهذه الطهارة فقد علمنا كيف نتطهر ليطهرنا ويتم نعمته علينا سبحانه وعز وجل ثم أخبرنا أنه يحب المتطهرين.

---------------------------------


3- كثرة الاشتغال بالتسبيح لاسيما في الأوقات التي تعذر علينا فيها القراءة لأي ظرف،
 وأول ذلك ما بعد الصلوات المكتوبة وأذكار الصباح والمساء والأذكار الرواتب بصفة عامة

--------------------------------


4- العمل بالآيات والأحاديث المعروفة لا سيما في الحث على حسن الخلق

مثل:
-قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" لا تدخلون الجنة حتى تؤمنوا . ولا تؤمنوا حتى تحابوا . أولا أدلكم على شيء إذا فعلتموه تحاببتم ؟ أفشواالسلامبينكم" رواه مسلم

- تبسمك في وجه أخيك لك صدقة ، وأمرك بالمعروف ونهيك عن المنكر صدقة ، وإرشادك الرجل في أرض الضلال لك صدقة ، وإماطتك الأذى والشوك والعظم عن الطريق لك صدقة ، وإفراغك من دلوك في دلو أخيك لك صدقة ." صححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب

- أيها الناس أفشواالسلام ، وأطعموا الطعام ، وصلوا الأرحام ، و صلوا بالليل و الناس نيام ، تدخلوا الجنة بسلام" صححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب

- أن رجلا قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أوصني ، قال : ( لاتغضب ) . فردد مرارا ، قال : ( لاتغضب ) . رواه البخاري
 
يا الله! كم نسينا هذا الخلق، فطفقنا نغضب لأنفسنا زاعمين أن غضبنا لله!
أما آن الأوان أن نترك الغضب المذموم عموما والغضب للنفس خصوصا؟؟؟

- ثلاث من كن فيه وجد حلاوة الإيمان : أن يكون الله ورسوله أحب إليه مما سواهما ، وأن يحبالمرء لا يحبه إلا لله ، وأن يكره أن يعود في الكفر كما يكره أن يقذف في النار" رواه البخاري ومسلم


- والله لايؤمن والله لايؤمن والله لايؤمن قالوا وما ذاك يا رسول الله قال الجار لا يأمن جاره بوائقه قالوا يا رسول الله وما بوائقه قال شره" صححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب 

- لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحبلنفسه" رواه البخاري ومسلم

- ليس الصيام من الأكل و الشرب ، إنما الصيام من اللغو و الرفث ، فإنسابكأحد أو جهل عليك فقل : إني صائم ، إني صائم لا تساب و أنت صائم ، فإنسابكأحد فقل : إني صائم ، وإن كنت قائما فاجلس" صحيح الترغيب

وغير ذلك من الأحاديث.


--------------------------------------


5- الصبر على القضاء والرضا بالقدر 
ولا أعني هذا الصبر على الأمراض ولا الابتلاءات فيمر على كلماتي أصحاب العافية مرور الكرام. نسأل الله العافية للجميع

بل والله إن الأمر أقرب من ذلك

فإذا كسر ولدك الكوب فما يضرنا لو قلنا قدر الله وما شاء فعل؟
وإذا تعطلت السيارة في ذهاب أو إياب
أو تأخر زوجك في تلبية طلب
أو تأخرت زوجتك في اللحاق بك في ذهاب أو إياب
أو تركتك منتظرا قليلا أو كثيرا

ما يضرنا لو قلنا قدر الله وما شاء فعل؟ ونستفد بالوقت في قراءة القرآن أو التسبيح؟


------------------------------------------



6- ما يضر الواحد منا لو تألم قلبه ألما حقيقيا لإخوانه في سوريا وبورما وفلسطين ..الخ؟
فيشعر ولو لحظر في رمضان بقلبه يعتصر ألما شفقة لهم فيهيجه هذا على الدعاء الصادق لإخوانه وأخواته المسلمين 
مستحضرا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:"مثلالمؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم ، مثل الجسد . إذا اشتكى منه عضو ، تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى" رواه مسلم

فهلا شعرنا لحظة أن ما يحدث في إخواننا المسلمين كأنه يحدث في يدي أو قدمي فأتألم له كما أتألم لجسدي وأدعو لهم كدعاء المضطر لا يجد ملجأ إلا إلى ربه؟؟


---------------------------------



7- وأخيرا وليس آخرا
العلماء تجار النوايا
وكان السلف يحتسبون نومتهم كما يحتسبون قيامهم

فإذا قصر بك العمل، فلتكن نيتك أبلغ من عملك
وإذا عملتَ فليكن قلبك حاضرا واحتسابك للأجر مجاهدة تصابر عليها في هذا الشهر الكريم

اللهم بلغنا رمضان وتقبل منا يا رحمان

يتبع بـــــ
"عن قيام الليل نتحدث قليلا"

----------


## مروة عاشور

نفع الله بكِ 




> أسأل أخواتي الحبيبات أيهما أولى بالعناية : العمرة أم الحج في رمضان ؟؟


ذكرني سؤالك برجل كان قد حج لتوه, وفي غمرة السعادة بإتمام الحج قال: أنصح جميع المسلمين بأن يحجوا هنا في السعودية فهي بلد رائع!




> -قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" لا تدخلون الجنة حتى تؤمنوا . ولا تؤمنوا حتى تحابوا . أولا أدلكم على شيء إذا فعلتموه تحاببتم ؟ أفشواالسلامبينكم" رواه مسلم


هذا الحديث أعادني للوراء بعض سنوات؛ حيث كنت أركب الحافلة مع بعض الأخوات وكنت في كل يوم أترقب أن تركب إحدى الأخوات, ليس من باب المحبة ولكنها كانت تسبب لي القلق والضيق بكثرة ثرثرتها وأسلوبها الذي كنت أمقته فعلا!
وكانت تلك الفتاة تصعد الحافلة دون أن تنطق بكلمة, ثم لا أدري لم تغير الحال معها فأصبحت تركب وهي مقبلة بوجهها على الطالبات وترفع صوتها بالسلام: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, فكنت أنتظر والله هذا السلام لأرد عليها بانشراح صدر, حتى تغير حالي وتبدل قلبي وأحدث فيه هذا السلام ما لم أكن أتوقعه, فأصبحت أحب هذه الفتاة في الله وأرى ثرثرتها كتغريد الطيور ورغم أننا لم نتصادق إلا أن مشاعر الأخوة نمت بيننا بشكل رائع بسبب إفشاء السلام!

عذرًا سارة على الاسترسال خارج نطاق الموضوع, واصلي وصلكِ الله بطاعته ورضوانه.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> نفع الله بكِ 
> .


وبك نفع ربي

أهلا أهلا بالغالية الحبيبة 




> ذكرني سؤالك برجل كان قد حج لتوه, وفي غمرة السعادة بإتمام الحج قال: أنصح جميع المسلمين بأن يحجوا هنا في السعودية فهي بلد رائع!


وأنا كذلك أنصح بالحج في المملكة.... وخصوصا مكة
أنت معترضة ولا أيش؟؟ ^_^

السؤال كان لأضمن أن الأخوات قرأن...لكن طبعا ضميري أنبني جدا فجعلت لونه أحمر وأنا أعلم أنهن قد لا يقرأن وتقع أعينهن فقط على ما كتب بالأحمر 
يعني أردت شيئا أفسدته بطيبة قلبي (ممنوع الاعتراض)


بالمناسبة طيب
هو لو عرفات جاء في رمضان يصح نجمع النية؟؟؟ ولا تندرج الصغرى في الكبرى؟؟





> هذا الحديث أعادني للوراء بعض سنوات؛ حيث كنت أركب الحافلة مع بعض الأخوات وكنت في كل يوم أترقب أن تركب إحدى الأخوات, ليس من باب المحبة ولكنها كانت تسبب لي القلق والضيق بكثرة ثرثرتها وأسلوبها الذي كنت أمقته فعلا!
> وكانت تلك الفتاة تصعد الحافلة دون أن تنطق بكلمة, ثم لا أدري لم تغير الحال معها فأصبحت تركب وهي مقبلة بوجهها على الطالبات وترفع صوتها بالسلام: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, فكنت أنتظر والله هذا السلام لأرد عليها بانشراح صدر, حتى تغير حالي وتبدل قلبي وأحدث فيه هذا السلام ما لم أكن أتوقعه, فأصبحت أحب هذه الفتاة في الله وأرى ثرثرتها كتغريد الطيور ورغم أننا لم نتصادق إلا أن مشاعر الأخوة نمت بيننا بشكل رائع بسبب إفشاء السلام!


صدقتِ والله
أظن أن هناك عدد لا بأس به كان سيحمل لي مشاعر مثل تلك التي كنت تحملينها لهذه الفتاة، فهناك شبه ما (ابتسامة)
لكن قدر ربي أن أتعلم هذا الحديث من البداية فوقاني به أمور كثيرة ولله الحمد ^_^





> عذرًا سارة على الاسترسال خارج نطاق الموضوع, واصلي وصلكِ الله بطاعته ورضوانه.


استرسال موفق مرتبط بالموضوع جدا يستحق الشكر لا العذر

وصلك الله بطاعته غاليتي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

عن قيام الليل نتحدث قليلا!

إن الله تعالى جعل الليل سكنا والنهار معاشا فإن أبى المرء إلا السهر فليكن ممن قال الله فيهم :" تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع يدعون ربهم خوفا وطمعا"
فإن كان القيام في كل ليلة في العام يهيجه باعث الخوف والرجاء، يخشى الله ويرجو رحمته طمعا في عنده من الأجر العظيم
فكيف برمضان؟
شهر مبارك اصطفاه الله وجعله مَنزِل القرآن، يكرم الله فيه عباده بالعفو والغفران ويعتق رقابهم من النيران
أفلا ينبغي للطمع أن يعظم فيه؟؟!
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:"منقامرمضان ، إيمانا واحتسابا ، غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ". متفق عليه

ما أجمل أن يقوم العبد من الفراش الوثير في ظلمة الليل البهيم يردد آيات الله يحدوه باعث الشوق والمحبة 
تمر الآيات على قلب يناجي الرب جل وعلا، فتحرق ما به من شبهات وشهوات


ما أجمل أن يقوم حافظ سورة البقرة بها كل ليلة في صبر على ذلك ومصابرة طمعا فيما عند الله، ألم نتفق على استخدام ما جمعنا من الآلات في هذا الشهر المبارك؟؟

ما أجمل أن يقوم حافظ جزء عم به كل ليلة في صبر ومصابرة على ذلك طمعا فيما عند الله  ألم نتفق على استخدام ما جمعنا من الآلات في هذا الشهر المبارك؟؟
وهنا هنا همسة في آذان الحفظة...لاسيما الحافظات من الأخوات

اللهم أعنا على القيام والصيام وقراءة القرآن


إن جزئي عم وتبارك مجموع آياتهما ألف آية

وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ":من قام بعشر آيات لم يكتب من الغافلين ، و من قام بمائة آية كتب من القانتين ، و من قام بألف آية كتب منالمقنطرين" صحيح الجامع


فهل من مشمر يناجي ربه
يتغنى بكلامه مستحضرا معانيها عالما بفضلها
مستمتعا بتلك الخلوة 
رافعا أكف الضراعة 
يبتغي ما عند الله
يخشى عذاب الله
يرجو رحمة الله

يقول الشاطبي:
وإن كتاب الله أوثق شافع.......وأغنى غناء واهبا متفضلا
وخير جليس لا يمل حديثه........وترداد  ه يزداد فيه تجملا
وحيث الفتى يرتاع في ظلماته.........من القبر يلقاه سنا متهللا
هنالك يهنيه مقيلا وروضة........ومن أجله في ذروة العز يجتلا
يناشد في إرضائه لحبيبه.........وأجد   به سؤلا إليه موصلا


لا يمل من تكرار الآيات التي حفظها يناجي بها ربه محتسبا



ويتكرر السؤال:
للنساء نصلي في البيت أم المسجد؟؟
لا شك أن صلاة المرأة في بيتها أفضل
ولكن بعض المفضول قد يتحول لفاضل في حق البعض لعارض كاليقين بترك القيام بالكلية

وإن كنا في مقام الحديث عن همة عالية ومناجاة راقية ومجاهدة ومصابرة على العمل بما تعلم طوال العام ومنها ولا شك القراءة في الصلاة بما حفظنا طوال العام، لكن لا ينبغي أن نقع في فخ يثبطنا عن الطاعة

فإن لم تستطع المرأة أن تقيم الليل في بيتها وحدها وفترت الهمم، فلتبحث عن مسجد قريب من بيتها 

ولكن لو جعلت لنفسها شيء من الصلاة الخاصة فإني على يقين أنها ستجد قلبها وإيمانها في صلاتها في البيت حتى تترك الصلاة في المسجد بنفسها شوقا إلى تلك المناجاة فإن الشرع لم يأمر إلا بما يصلح به القلوب ولكل ما يصلحه


ولا أنسى ها هنا أن أذكر إخواني بإتمام الصلاة خلف الإمام حتى ينصرف لتكتب له قيام ليلة كاملة لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:"إنه من قام معالإمام ، حتىينصرف ، كتب له قيام ليلة" صحيح الجامع

ومن شاء بعدها أن يصلي في بيته يناجي ربي فليفعل غير أنه لا وتران في ليلة

وفقه القيام لا يخفى عليكم وله مظانه وإنما هي إشارات والله الموفق

يتبع بــــــ
دعوتي في رمضان!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

دعوتي في رمضان!

لتكن دعوتنا في رمضان: أن اقرأوا القرآن!

كثير من الناس يشجع المنافسة بين الأبناء في القراءة
وكثير من المعلمين يشجع المنافسة بين الطلاب
فأين نحن من هؤلاء؟

إن كانت الخلطة لابد منها من رمضان فلنقلل منها بجعلها صحبة خير، بجعل من يجتمع معنا يعيش هذه الخلوة المباركة مع القرآن، فيتاح لنا الوقت للقراءة 

فما المانع أن نرحب بالضيوف ثم نتنافس في القراءة؟؟ وما المانع أن يأخذ الإخوة ضيوفهم إلى المسجد للصلاة، وتؤم المرأة ضيفاتها في القيام؟
ما المانع أن نتحدث بكلمتين عن رمضان وفضل دقائقه ثم نقبل على القراءة؟؟
فإن تعذر ذلك، فإن نية المرء قد تكون أبلغ من عمله، والرفق الرفق فإنه ما كان في شيء إلا زانه.

يتبع بـــ

تجربة جديدة فهل من مشمر؟؟!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

متابعة

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

سؤال:
ماذا لو كانت الضيفات غير ملتزمات واعتبرن دعوتك لهن للصلاة وسيلة غير مباشرة لطردهن من المنزل وقول أرحلن من فضلكن فأنا لدي شيء آخر الآن

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> سؤال:
> ماذا لو كانت الضيفات غير ملتزمات واعتبرن دعوتك لهن للصلاة وسيلة غير مباشرة لطردهن من المنزل وقول أرحلن من فضلكن فأنا لدي شيء آخر الآن



الرد أهو مكتوب والله فوق والله والله مكتوب فوق 

أعمل أيه ياربي أضيف تسجيل صوتي للمكتوب؟؟؟ ^_^



> فإن تعذر ذلك، فإن نية المرء قد تكون أبلغ من عمله، والرفق الرفق فإنه ما كان في شيء إلا زانه.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

السموحة يا أستاذة
لا بل يجب علي قرائتها مرارا بتركيز خصوصا والأولاد نائمون  :Smile:

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

سامحتك وأمري إلى الله (ابتسامة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

*تجربة غير مسبوقة**!*

*هل جربت الزهد قليلا؟؟

إنها تجربة قد تكون معروفة للبعض وقد تكون غير مسبوقة التجربة للبعض الآخر..

كلامنا ليس عن الزهد البدعي ولكن عن الزهد السني
*وكما قال ابن القيم: الجنة ترضى منك بأداء الفرائض والنار ترضى منك بترك المعاصي ...أما المحبة فلا ترضى منك إلا ببذل الروح!" اهـ بتصرف من كتابه الثمين : الفوائد
*
إن المحبة كما قسمها ابن القيم في كتاب الروح، تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام 
1- محبة لله ومحبة ما يحب الله ومحبة في الله وله وبه عز وجل
2- محبة طبعية 
3- محبة شركية (اتخاذ الأنداد في العبادة التي هي غاية الذل مع غاية المحبة)


والمحبة الطبعية هي ما جبلت عليه النفوس من ميل طبيعي للأشياء وتنقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
1- محبة يجتهد في تحصيلها السابقون
2- محبة يمارسها المقتصدون
3 - محبة يمارسها الظالمون

فمحبة السابقين هي أن يستغل ما جبل على محبته طبعا فيما يرضي الله تعالى فتلتحق بمحبة الله ومحبة ما يحب الله كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:"**حبب* *إلي* *من** دنياكم : النساء و الطيب ، و جعلت قرة عيني في الصلاة" صحيح الجامع*
فهذا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحب الشيء مثلما يحبه البشر فاستخدمه في طاعة الله واستعان به على طاعة الله فكانت محابه له كمال وزيادة ورفعة.

*ومحبة المقتصدين هي أن يحب الشيء فلا يستعين به على طاعة الله، ولا يحتسب الأجر في استعماله، فهو مقتصد لا له ولا عليه وعامتنا - إلا من رحم الله - واقع في هذا الباب يأخذ من الدنيا ما يحب لإشباع رغباته غافلا عن احتسابه غير متاجر به ليشتري نفسه فيعتقها من النار، ويشتري الجنة من سيده ومولاه..
لكن كلما ازداد تعلقه بالشيء كلما نقص إيمانه على قدر هذا التعلق، فهو منغمس في قضاء وطره لاهيا عن آخرته ظانا أنه طالما لا يعصي الله فله أن ينغمس في الدنيا كما شاء ويتوسع فيها كيف شاء وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:"*فوالله لا الفقر أخشى عليكم ، ولكن أخشى عليكم أن تبسط عليكم الدنيا ، كما بسطت على من كان قبلكم ، فتنافسوها كما تنافسوها ، وتهلككم كما أهلكتهم " متفق عليه
*
وعن أنس رضي الله تعالى عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" اللهم لا عيش إلا عيش الآخرة" متفق عليه

وأما محبة الظالمين فهو أن يستغل هذه المحاب في معصية الله تعالى، كمن أحب النساء فزنى ومن أحب المال فسرق، ومن أحب أولاده فكانوا فتنة له 

فنحن نريد أن نزهد في فضول المباحات ونستغل ما نحب طبعا وجبلة محتسبين ذلك في طاعة الله

إذن التجربة هي :
كل مباح محبوب لنا ليس لنا فيه نية صالحة نحتسبها لله تعالى فهي فضول لابد أن نجتهد في الزهد فيه في رمضان
*رافعين راية: اللهم لا عيش إلا عيش الآخرة 
فإن رمضان أولى الشهور بمثل هذا العمل

فهل من مشمر يفطم نفسه من ثدي الدنيا فإن أول طعامه حلو وآخره مر حتى إذا أتى الآخرة تذكر ونظر إلى عمله فتحسر

اللهم أعنا على ما تحب وترضى


يتبع بــــــــــ
أوصيكم ونفسي!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أوصيكم ونفسي!

أوصيكم ونفسي ببر الوالدين
ولو بالدعاء لهما : رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا
وأذكركم ونفسي بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم"رغمأنف ، ثم رغمأنف ، ثم رغمأنف قيل : من ؟ يا رسول الله ! قال : من أدرك أبويه عند الكبر ، أحدهما أو كليهما فلم يدخل الجنة" رواه مسلم

أوصي أخواتي ونفسي بطاعة الزوج وحسن التبعل وتقليل الطلبات والجدال والاعتراضات 
وأوصي إخواني بمراعاة الزوجة والتلطف لها فإنهن عوان عندكم خلقن من ضلع أعوج فلا تجتهد في تقويم الاعوجاج فتكسرها بل استمتع بعوجها تستقيم لك الحياة.

وأذكر نفسي وإخواني وأخواتي
أن المؤمن سهل هين لين سمح الأخلاق 
فلا يشغلن زوجا زوجه في رمضان ولو بشيء من كدر أو همّ


أوصيكم ونفسي بالصدقة
ولو من طعامنا شيء يسير يفطر به صائم
فمن لم يجد فأبواب الصدقة واسعة 
ففي صحيح مسلم عن أبي ذر الغفاري:"أن ناسا من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالوا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا رسول الله ! ذهب أهل الدثور بالأجور . يصلون كما نصلي . ويصومون كما نصوم . ويتصدقون بفضول أموالهم . قال : " أو ليس قد جعل الله لكم ما تصدقون ؟ إن بكل تسبيحة صدقة . وكل تكبيرة صدقة . وكل تحميدة صدقة . وكل تهليلة صدقة . وأمر بالمعروف صدقة . ونهي عن منكر صدقة . 
وفيبضع أحدكم صدقة " . قالوا : يا رسول الله ! أياتي أحدنا شهوته ويكون له فيها أجر ؟ قال : " أرأيتم لو وضعها في حرام أكان عليه فيها وزر ؟ فكذلك إذا وضعها في الحلال كان له أجرا" 

وروى عنه أيضا: يصبح على كل سلامي من أحدكم صدقة . فكل تسبيحة صدقة . وكل تحميدة صدقة . وكل تهليلة صدقة . وكل تكبيرة صدقة . وأمربالمعروفصدقة . ونهي عن المنكر صدقة . ويجزئ ، من ذلك ، ركعتان يركعهما من الضحى


أوصيكم ونفسي بالصدق وعفة النفس 
أوصيكم ونفسي بتفقد القلب
أوصيكم ونفسي بكثرة الاستغفار

أوصيكم ونفسي أن نوقن أننا لا حول لنا ولا قوة إلا بالله
وأن ما نعزم عليه ونهِم من عمل في رمضان لن يستقيم إلا بحسن الاستعانة بالله

فلنفتقر إلى الله أي عباد الله، ولنرفع أكف الضراعة نستغيث بربنا : اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
فإن أحدنا لا يستطيع أن يحرك لسانه بذكر إلا أن يشاء الله، فليعرف كل امرء قدره وليستعن بربه على نفسه، فإن ربنا غفور شكور، يأمر الأمر ويعين عليه ثم يكرم عبده بحسن الأجر

أوصيكم ونفسي بحسن الظن بالله
فيعرف العبد أن الله عفو كريم يحب العفو فيؤمله
ويعلم أن الله شديد العقاب فيحذره
فهو يرجو رحمته ويخشى عذابه، يؤمل في كريم عفوه ويعلم قدر ربه ومولاه وقدر نفسه
يدرك أنه عبد عاجز، وأن مولاه قوي قادر

أوصيكم ونفسي بليلة القدر وتحريها 
والدعاء فيها بإقبال وإخلاص للمسلمين في شتى بقاع الأرض

أوصيكم ونفسي بإخفاء الأعمال، كما يخفي البخيل المال
وذاك أول طريق الإخلاص فاحذر دقيق الرياء بقولك متضرعا لربك: اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن نشرك بك ما نعلم ونستغفرك لما لا نعلم

أوصيكم ونفسي ألا ننظر خلفنا ليلة العيد لنحدث أنفسنا أننا قد فعلنا كذا وكذا
فما كان من خير فمن الله وما كان من تقصير فهو حري بالعبد ولابد من تقصير والله يجبره بعفوه وكرمه
فقد صفد لك الشياطين وأعانك على نفسك ورغم ذلك فرطتنا وقصرنا ولكننا في عفو ربنا مؤملين
اللهم تقبل منا اللهم تقبل منا 
اللهم إن لم نكن أهلا لرحمتك فرحمتك أهل أن تصل إلينا
اللهم اغفر لنا ما قدمنا وما أخرنا وما أسررنا وما أعلنا وما أنت أعلم به منا
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

اللهم آميييين آمييين آميييين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وجدتُ هذه في مشاركة قديمة لي



> قال ابن القيم:
> "فائدة من فقد أنسه بالله بين الناس ووجده في الوحدة فهو صادق ضعيف ومن وجده بين الناس وفقده في الخلوة فهو معلول ومن فقده بين الناس وفي الخلوة فهو ميت مطرود ومن وجده في الخلوة وفي الناس فهو المحب الصادق القوى في حاله ومن كان فتحه في الخلوة لم يكن مزيده الا منها ومن كان فتحه بيت الناس ونصحهم وارشادهم كان مزيده معهم ومن كان فتحه في وقوفه مع مراد الله حيث أقامه وفي أي شيء استعمله كان مزيده في خلوته ومع الناس فأشرف الأحوال أن لا تختار لنفسك حالة سوى ما يختاره لك ويقيمك فيه فكن مع مراده منك ولا تكن مع مرادك منه" اهـ من كتاب الفوائد

----------


## الغمام

بارككم الله وزادكم من فضله
احسنتم

----------


## خديجة قدوتي

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أخواتي الغمام وخديجة قدوتي

بارك الله فيكما وجزاكما الله خيرا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله لنا ولكم في رجب وشعبان وبلغنا رمضان

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أخيتي سارة استأذنك في نسخ ولصق موضوعك مع بعض التصرف والاختصار ونشره على دفعات في رسائل الجوال .. ؟؟؟؟

أحبك في الله سارة بنت محمد

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بدون استئذان!

أحبك الذي أحببتني فيه

وأنا كذلك أحبك في الله (ابتسامة ودود محبة)

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك أختي الغاليه سارة ،، بعد التلخيص مع القص واللصق لموضوعك فأنتج  رسالتين من رسائل الجوال ،، تم نشرها فكانت ردت فعل المستلمين للرسالة جميلة ،الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات ، بارك الله فيك يا سارة بنت محمد ونفع الله بك الأمة .. 


هذه الرسالة الأولى :

#خلوة مع القرآن خلوة في رمضان 


سنعطل أنفسنا عن شواغل الدنيا، عن الشحناء عن الخصومات.............  لخ
سنعطل أنفسنا عن كل شيء إلا ..........القرآن!


لن يكون معك صاحب في رحلتك إلا مصحف و...ذهن صافٍ


ستكون عطلة عن كل شاغل...وخلوة مع القرآن ...خلوة في رمضان!


الخلوة ليست جلوسا منفردا عابس الوجه شديد الخلق
الخلوة مناجاة ...قلب معلق بربه 
-- محاولة قصر الأعين عن متع لدنيا الزائلة
قال تعالى:"وَلَا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِنْهُمْ زَهْرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا لِنَفْتِنَهُمْ فِيهِ وَرِزْقُ رَبِّكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى"
نحن على موعد مع عطلة متميزة...خلوة مع القرآن في شهر هو أفضل الشهور وأعظم الأجور
فلنعطل قلوبنا وأعيننا عن النظر في زينة الدنيا وبهرجها
ولتسمو أرواحنا قليلا وتجول في مباهج الآخرة 
نستعد لعطلة من الشواغل وخلوة مع القرآن
فكلما راودتك نفسك للنظر والحسرة والتمني
أو شراء ترف من زخارف الحياة الدنيا مما نترفه به بلا حاجة حقيقية
قل لها: اللهم إن العيش عيش الآخرة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وهذه الرسالة الثانية :

#خلوة مع القرآن خلوة في رمضان ( 2 )


-- نجمع ما نحتاج إليه في الأجازة بحيث لا نبذل الجهد في البحث عنه في رمضان:
فكتيب فقه الصيام والأذكار والسنن المهجورة وكتبات فقه الصلاة وسننها ومستحباتها..لتكن قريبة من أيدينا بعد قراءتها في شعبان فنرجع إليها إذا ما احتجنا.


خلوة مع القرآن..تلاوة وعملا...خلوة في رمضان ننسلخ فيها قليلا من عبادة الهوى فنحمل أنفسنا على ما "يجب" لا على ما "نحب"!!
إن السلف كانوا يغيرون إلف عاداتهم ويخرجون إلى أكناف العبادة 
نحن في خلوة ..في عطلة من الشواغل والقواطع....ليس لدينا إلا خيار واحد: القرآن تلاوة وعملا وتطبيقا...
سنتفاجأ أن كم التحصيل أكبر من أي رمضان مر من قبل!!
سنسعد بقلوب تعطلت عن الشواغل ...وقصرت شغلها بـــــــــ القرآن
سيغتسل القلب في حسن كلمات الله فيتنقى ويسمو
ستكون القلوب في خلوة وشوق...خلوة مع القرآن...في رمضان
ألا يعجز ويستعن بالله على تقديم ما يحبه ويرضاه...ويتفقد محاب ربه لا هواه ......وليحذر "أرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه"!
إن الله تعالى جعل الليل سكنا والنهار معاشا فإن أبى المرء إلا السهر فليكن ممن قال الله فيهم :" تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع يدعون ربهم خوفا وطمعا"
إن كانت الخلطة لابد منها من رمضان فلنقلل منها بجعلها صحبة خير، بجعل من يجتمع معنا يعيش هذه الخلوة المباركة مع القرآن،

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بشرك الله بالخير أم عليّ

----------

